#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Αυθαίρετα - Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό*

Excel - Καταγραφή Ver 1.00 - Φύλλο Καταγραφής ΑυθαιρεσιώνExcel - ΔΕΔΟΤΑ Ver 2.17 - Δελτίο Δομικής ΤρωτότηταςExcel - dedota.zipExcel - Ρύθμιση Ver.1.00 - πρόστιμα & έντυπα Ν.3843/2010Windows - Υπολογισμός προστίμου για αυθαίρετα (project1.exe)Access - Αυθαίρετα με τον Ν.4014/11 - Πρόγραμμα σε Access 

*2. Νομοθεσία*

PDF - Η απόφαση 3341/13 του ΣτΕ για τον Ν.4014/11Word - N.4014/11 - μ' όλες τις τροπολογίες & ΕγκυκλίουςExcel - QA4014 - Ερωτο-Απαντήσεις Ν.4014/11Εγκύκλιος 3/01.10.2013 - Κεφάλαιο Α' του Ν.4178/13Έγγραφο 9275/2009 (οφειλές παλαιών αυθαιρέτων)Ν.4014/11 Ρύθμιση αυθαιρέτωνΝ.4014/11 Ε' Μέρος Ερωτο-ΑπαντήσεωνΝ.4014/11 ΣΤ' Μέρος Ερωτο-ΑπαντήσεωνΝ.4014/11 Ζ' Μέρος Ερωτο-ΑπαντήσεωνΝ.4014/11 Η' Μέρος Ερωτο-ΑπαντήσεωνΝ.4014/11 Θ' Μέρος Ερωτο-ΑπαντήσεωνΕγκύκλιος 9560/02.05.2012 Ασφαλιστικές εισφορές στον Ν.4014/11Εγκύκλιος 7/28.05.2012 τροποποιητική της εγκυκλίου 1-2012Τροποποίηση της §16 του άρθρου 49 του Ν.4030/11Word - Σχέδιο νόμου αυθαιρέτων 2013pdf - Το νέο (Απρίλιος 2013) νομοσχέδιο για τα αυθαίρεταpdf - Τροποποίηση του Παραρτήματος Α΄ του Ν.4178/13 

*3. Έντυπα
*
Ν.3843/10 - Έντυπα για τον ΠολίτηΝ.3843/10 - Έντυπα για την ΥπηρεσίαΙδιωτικό Συμφωνητικό για ρυθμίσεις βάσει N.4014/11Ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό για την τεχνική έκθεση ηλεκτρολόγου/μηχανολόγου για δηλώσεις του Ν.4014/11 σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες οδηγίες του ΤΕΕΣυμφωνητικό για μεταβίβαση αδόμητων γηπέδων βάσει N.4014/11Δελτίο δομικής τρωτότηταςdwg -Υπόμνημα κάτοψης Ν.4014 
* 
4. Βιβλιογραφία - Βοηθήματα
*
pdf - ΕλΕΜ - Διαδικασία Yποβολής Δικαιολογητικών Ν.4178/13ΕλΕΜ - Διευκρινήσεις για τον Ν.4014/11Λεμπέση - Θέματα αυθαιρέτων (Ν.4014/11) - Ver.6/2012Λεμπέση - Κωδικοποίηση εγκυκλίων 1/12 & 7/12pdf - Πίνακας Κατηγοροποίησης Αυθαιρέτων νέου νόμου-2013pdf - Πίνακας Διατάξεων νέου νόμου αυθαιρέτων-2013pdf - ΤΕΕ-Πελοποννήσου: Νέες ερωτο-απαντήσεις Ν.4178/13 
* 
5. Σεμινάρια*

N.4014 - Σεμινάριο μεσιτώνppt - Ημερίδα για Ν.4178/13 - 05.09.2013

----------

